

Is the Mobile Web Dead? Some Mobile Entrepreneurs Say Yes - danw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_the_mobile_web_dead.php

======
mosburger
A lot of people are responding to this article by saying "The Mobile Web" is
dead insofar as reading stripped-down websites for mobile browsers are dead. I
think everyone is missing the point, and this has frustrated me for some time.

What's important to the mobile web isn't presentation, it's _context_. It's
correct to say that mobile browsers are no longer the sub-par readers of
teeny-tiny pages anymore. But the type of information you want when you've got
one hand free riding the subway, or when you're stranded in an airport, or
when you're waiting in line at an ATM, is fundamentally different than the
kind of information you want when you're sitting at a PC or laptop. _That's_
the key to understanding the mobile web - it's context. When a user is
browsing on a handheld device, chances are that they want more concise bits of
data, or data which is related to their geographic position, or a way to
remotely "check in" with a home base.

I've tried to envision a business that addresses this gap, but I haven't quite
gotten there yet. Anyone have any ideas? :)

~~~
Tichy
I don't think that is true. There are probably opportunities for new services
(location based), but mobile users will still want all the other internet
services on the go. For example, sitting in the cafe and chatting with
friends, they might check wikipedia to clarify some topic they are talking
about. They see somebody walking on the street with an interesting fashion
accessory, and they might check ebay to see if they can get it, too. Not
everything that is useful on the mobile has to be location based.

~~~
mosburger
OK - you're right. I should clarify what I meant, I guess. The point I was
trying to make (and doing a poor job of it) was to re-define "Mobile Web."
I.e., it no longer means tiny, content-less web sites. Instead, it means the
information itself, not necessarily the presentation, is applicable to the
context of a mobile device.

You're absolutely correct to say that there are sites which will be useful on
a mobile device, like Wikipedia or IMDB or whatever. But the web is like one
of those Ven Diagrams where there are sites that are mostly applicable to PCs,
sites which are mostly applicable to mobile sites, and a large area of
overlap. The area that's mobile-directed is comprised of what I was speaking
of (location aware stuff, remote checkins, etc), and what defines that area is
not _how_ the information presented, but _what_ is presented.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
What sites do you see as being mostly applicable to PCs?

~~~
mosburger
Hmm - good question... perhaps graphics-intensive games (yeah, I know, there's
not much of these that are web based yet)? Writing long online document? High-
resolution pornography? Maybe stuff involving heavy research (e.g., large
medical publications) where you want to cross-reference multiple documents
and/or take notes?

I guess it's basically stuff that either works best with a large detached
monitor for graphics-related reasons, or stuff that requires any amount of
intensive typing. I suppose there's not a _huge_ amount of that type of thing
on the web yet, but there are a _few_ examples and probably (?) will be more
in the future.

------
axod
I'd say "Mobile web", yes. Browsing the web just as you do with a PC, using
your iPhone etc, - growing massively.

The distinction has just gone away. People want a fully functioning web
browser on their phone, and that's what they'll use. Not some WML stripped
down horrible to use thing.

~~~
gustaf
I disagree completely. If you look at the facts on what websites that are
being used on iPhone the vast majority of sites are mobile websites or sites
designed specifically for the iPhone - not normal webpages.

Mobile web is not WML

Mobile web = XHTML

I work for Heysan and we've been seeing a tremendous growth in the last 6
months. Mobile web is for more than 100 million people in the world the main
way to experience the internet. In a year or two there will be more people
having their first experience of the internet on a phone than on a computer

~~~
axod
Maybe I really am the absolute odd one out then. I use my iPhone to browse the
web. Why would I want to view a 'mobile' stripped down version, when I can
view exactly the same sites I view on my PC? The screen is big enough,
zoom+scroll work stupidly well...

I agree that more and more people will view the web on a phone, but I disagree
about them going to sites built specifically for mobiles.

------
lyime
No I disagree Mobile Web is not dead. I agree with the author in regards to
the 2" screen mobile space. I think the mobile device market is shifting to
larger screens. More people are buying devices like the iPhone/blackberry.
Larger screens provide a must enhances user experience for native mobile apps.
If you look at native apps on certain devices such as the BB or iPhone you can
see the heavy use for certain types of apps. Mainly email and maps and safari
on the iPhone. with the SDK for android and iPhone you will see a the increase
in mobile traffic as these devices start showing up in stores.

The mobile market is not dead, its just starting to get some momentum.

------
nreece
Pre-iPhone I suppose.

Worldwide mobile advertising is projected to surpass $2.7 billion in 2008, up
from $1.7 billion in 2007, but the market has developed slowly and obstacles
remain, according to Gartner.

Ref: <http://www.cellular-news.com/story/30208.php>

------
TrevorJ
I think the sentence about the fractured market and restrictive biz practices
is key: There still is a need, but the market needs to evolve before filling
that need becomes profitable.

